# Probleme mit Beckhoff Dimmer (KL2751) - flackern



## ohm200x (9 Januar 2011)

Moin,

habe in meinem Eigenheim derzeit fünf Dimmerklemmen von Beckhoff (KL2751-0011) im Einsatz. Tendenz steigend, denn noch habe ich das Motto "jedem Zimmer seinen Dimmer" nicht umgesetzt.

Meine Frau beschwert sich allerdings das das Licht flackern würde. Ich selbst nehme es direkt nicht wahr. Wenn ich gespannt die Wohnzimmerleuchte anstarre sehe ich es allerdings auch.
In unregelmäßigen Abständen und unabhängig der Helligkeit wird das Licht kurzeitig heller und blinkt quasi mehrmals. Typisches Flackern eben.

Betroffen sind nach bisherigen Aussagen nur die Leuchten im Wohn- und Esszimmer. Verbaut sind vier bzw. sechs einzelne G9 Halogenbirnen die vom jeweiligen Platz (Couch, Stuhl) aus direkt sichtbar sind.
Bei der Wandleuchte im Wohnzimmer, indirektes Licht zur Decke mit GU10 Strahlern und den Deckenleuchten im Bad und Schlafzimmer (normale 60W E27er Lampen unterm Milchglasschirm) ist kein Flackern warzunehmen.

Kennt einer von euch solches Verhalten ggf. auch von anderen Dimmern?
Jemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte oder wie Abhilfe zu schaffen wäre?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Feldbus (10 Januar 2011)

Schau mal bei der Klemme was im R39 eingetragen ist. Sollte Automatische Erkennung eingeschaltet sein versuch es mal mit einer Festeinstellung.

Du wohnst nicht in Österreich, oder?

Gruß


----------



## ohm200x (11 Januar 2011)

Feldbus schrieb:


> Schau mal bei der Klemme was im R39 eingetragen ist. Sollte Automatische Erkennung eingeschaltet sein versuch es mal mit einer Festeinstellung.



Danke für den Hinweis. Muss ich mal nachschauen. Bei gewöhnlichen (Halogen)Glühlampen ist die Betriebsart ja egal oder?



Feldbus schrieb:


> Du wohnst nicht in Österreich, oder?
> 
> Gruß



Nein wohne im Süden Deutschlands, kleines Dorf nähe Ulm

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## winnman (12 Januar 2011)

könnte eventuell auch aus der Versorgungsspannung kommen, sind die flackernden Leuchten und die die nicht falckern auf verschiedenen Phasen? falls ja, vertausch die mal zum testen.


----------



## Ghosty (12 Januar 2011)

Hi,
wenn du so viele identische Klemmen im Einsatz hast, könntest die ja auch mal untereinender tauschen. Dann würdest du sehen ob das Problem mit der Klemme wandert, oder nicht.
Gruß


----------



## winnman (12 Januar 2011)

ja, aber nicht obs aus dem Netz kommt, oder aus dem Programm.


----------



## Ghosty (12 Januar 2011)

Ne das nicht, aber man würde sehen ob das Problem von der Klemme selbst kommt. Sonst könnte man das schon mal ausschließen.


----------



## gravieren (12 Januar 2011)

Hi



winnman schrieb:


> ja, aber nicht obs aus dem Netz kommt, oder aus dem Programm.


Wenn dann eine Klemme flackert, die vorher NICHT flackerte, kannst du das Programm ausschliessen.

Und umgekehrt mit der anderen getauschten Klemme.


----------



## ohm200x (25 Januar 2011)

Hi,

danke erstmal für die vielen Hinweise.
Da im Haus ja noch andere Dinge zu tun sind und man auch noch nen Job hat komme ich erst jetzt wieder ins Forum.

Meine Beobachtungen zu euren Fragen / Vorschlägen:
* die betroffenen Leuchten sind NICHT auf der selben Phase
* nach einem Tausch zweier Klemmen flackert die Leuchte im Wohnzimmer weiterhin
* denke das Programm kann da so viel nicht falsch machen. Dafür taucht auch der Fehler zu azyklisch auf. Denke ein Programmfehler wäre regelmäßig

Die Fixe Einstellung von R39 brachte auch nichts. Allerdings bin ich mir da nicht so sicher ob ich den Wert richtig eingestellt habe. Hab die KS2000 SOftware nicht und habe die Werte daher mittels SystemManager und Werte forcen eingestellt. Könnte gut sein das da was schief ging.

Was mir nach dem Tausch jedoch aufgefallen ist: Eine Rote LED an der Klemme hat kurzzeitig aufgeflackert, allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob zu dem Zeitpunkt die Leuchte im Wohnzimmer ebenfalls flackerte.
Gibt es evtl. nen Alarm-Counter den man auslesen könnte? In der Art wie oft ging die Klemme in x Stunden auf Störung?

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Tips.

ohm200x


----------



## Florian1903 (25 Januar 2011)

*Unterlast?*

Hallo ohm200x,
ich kenne zwar die Beckhoff-Dimmer nicht, ich würde aber mal auf ein Unterlast-Problem tippen. Normalerweise benötigen elektronische Dimmer (Phasenan-/abschnitt) immer eine gewisse (ohmsche) Grundlast, oftmals 40-80W, in seltenen Fällen auch mehr als 100W. Wenn diese nicht ausreichend anliegt kommt es gelegentlich/häufig/dauernd zum Flackern.

Grüße, Florian


----------



## ohm200x (25 Januar 2011)

Moin,

danke für den Hinweiß. Unterlast würde ich hier auch mal ausscheiden.
Im Wohnzimmer sind es 5x20Watt und im Essbereich 4x20Watt. Sollte also genügend Last sein.

Geht um jene Klemme hier: KL2751 Kann bis 300 Watt. Eine Angabe zur Mindestlast sehe ich keine.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
das von Florian angesprochene Unterlast-Thema kenne ich auch (allerdings wirklich erst deutlich unter 40 W Belastung) mit verschiedenen anderen Dimmern (EIB , LCN). 
Da hier aber auch von Hallo's die Rede war : wie sieht es mit den Trafo's dafür aus - sind das elektronische die auch dimmbar sind ? Ich weiß, dass es da auch bei manchen Herstellern Probleme gab ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ohm200x (26 Januar 2011)

*Kein Trafo / Störsignale durch Induktion?*

Moin,

sorry hatte es nicht explizit geschrieben.
Die G9-Leuchtmittel sind Hochvoltteile es gibt also keinen Trafo zwischen der Beckhoffklemme und den Lampen.

Was ich mir jedoch noch vorstellen könnte:
Störspannungen von anderen Leitungen die die Dimmerklemme durcheinander bringen.

Ich habe hier im Haus noch 2 weitere seltsame Effekte. In Beiden Fällen sind LEDs im Spiel, KEINE Dimmer.
1) Flurbeleuchtung mit OSRAM 4,5W LED Strahler (230V GU10). Hab 2 Gruppen separat geschaltet. 2 Leuchten werden über eine 3 adrige Leitung angefahren, 2 weitere Leuchten teilen sich eine 5 adrige Leitung bis zur Verteilerdose im OG.
Im Normalfall werden alle 4 Leuchten gemeinsam mit Spannung versorgt, alles ist iO.
Im Falle Szene TV soll im Benachbarten Flur nur wenig Licht an sein, wenn jemand zum Klo läuft. Dazu wird nur eine Leuchte mit Spannung versorgt (die eine von der 5 adrigen Leitung). Leider blitzt dabei Regelmäßig die zweite Leuchte dieser Leitung kurzzeitig auf. Hatte das schon in nem anderen Forum angesprochen. Ergebnis: Wird wohl an der Kombination Induktionsspannung durch die spannungsführende Ader in der Leitung plus Kondensatoren oder ähnliches in der LED-Lampe. Die "Leistung" reicht wohl aus um nach gewisser Zeit eine gewisse Ladung aufzubauen, die sich dann wieder rasch entlädt.
2) "Unterflurbeleuchtung" im oberen Flur bei Nacht. Zwei LED-Leuchten (20 EUR Einbauteile aus dem Baumarkt) die eigentlich gedacht waren über nen Bewegungsmelder oder dauerhaft bei Nacht den Flur mit etwas Dämmerlicht zu versorgen damit auf dem Weg zum Klo nicht die Treppe runtertorkelt bzw. man nicht die Hauptbeleuchtung anmachen muss. Stichwort WAF[1]: Meine Frau braucht generell weniger Licht und fühlt sicher weitaus früher geblendet als ich. Daher der Kompromiss "bisschen" Licht. Leider sind die Teile viel zu hell, das sie kurzerhand wieder deaktiviert wurden.
Jetzt das komische: Die Dinger "glimmen" ein wenig obwohl das zugehörige Relais offen ist. Erst wenn ich das Haus stromlos schalte sind die Dinger ganz aus. Also auch hier eine Art Induktion. 

Sämtliche Leitungen des Hauses (ca 90 NYM-J) gehen in die zentrale Verteilung im Keller. Es gibt 3 Hauptstränge in denen Leitungen vom OG durch das EG in den Keller gehen. Potential für Induktion ist da genug. Im klassischen (Wohn)Haus ist das eher ungewöhnlich, in Bürogebäuden mit Leittechnik bzw. in Industrieanlagen sind solche Kabeltrassen jedoch häufiger anzutreffen. Sind hierbei auch solche Effekte festzustellen oder fällt das hier unter den Tisch weil ein xxKW Motor sich von etwas Induktionsspannung nicht beeindrucken lässt?

[1] WAF: Women Acceptance Factor / Wife Acceptance Factor


----------



## Commander_Titte (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo ohm200x,



ohm200x schrieb:


> Jetzt das komische: Die Dinger "glimmen" ein wenig obwohl das zugehörige Relais offen ist. Erst wenn ich das Haus stromlos schalte sind die Dinger ganz aus. Also auch hier eine Art Induktion.
> 
> Sämtliche Leitungen des Hauses (ca 90 NYM-J) gehen in die zentrale Verteilung im Keller. Es gibt 3 Hauptstränge in denen Leitungen vom OG durch das EG in den Keller gehen. Potential für Induktion ist da genug. Im klassischen (Wohn)Haus ist das eher ungewöhnlich, in Bürogebäuden mit Leittechnik bzw. in Industrieanlagen sind solche Kabeltrassen jedoch häufiger anzutreffen. Sind hierbei auch solche Effekte festzustellen oder fällt das hier unter den Tisch weil ein xxKW Motor sich von etwas Induktionsspannung nicht beeindrucken lässt?



Hab bei mir zu Hause den gleichen Effekt mit der Induktionsspannnung. Hab zwei Hauptstränge die auf der Garage zusammenlaufen und dann ab in den Schaltschrank. Hab bei mir ausschließlich fünfadrige Leitungen verlegt. Nartürlich hab oft zwei Adern frei, wenn ich dort nen Multimeter dran hänge kann ich bis zu 70V messen. 
LEDs hab ich auch im Einsatz, aber nur im Aussenbereich. Dort hab ich keine Schwierigkeiten.

Wenn du Relais mit Wechselkontakt im Einsatz hast, könnte man versuchen den "Lampendraht" gegen Erde kurzschließen wenn das Relais abgeschaltet hat.

MFG 
Christoph


----------



## ohm200x (26 Januar 2011)

Moin,



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Hab bei mir zu Hause den gleichen Effekt mit der Induktionsspannnung. ... Nartürlich hab oft zwei Adern frei, wenn ich dort nen Multimeter dran hänge kann ich bis zu 70V messen.



Hoppla. Wird zwar keine Energie dahinter sein, aber 70V finde ich schon bedingt heftig.



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> LEDs hab ich auch im Einsatz, aber nur im Aussenbereich. Dort hab ich keine Schwierigkeiten.



Die (bisher) einzige Außen-LED brennt bei mir im Dauerbetrieb, weil die Garage noch nicht aktiv an der Steuerung hängt. Aber bei 3 Watt  ist mir das derzeit egal. Die Garage bekommt allerdings ne Unterverteilung. Eine Datenleitung verbindet die lokalen Relais mit der Steuerung im Keller.



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Wenn du Relais mit Wechselkontakt im Einsatz hast, könnte man versuchen den "Lampendraht" gegen Erde kurzschließen wenn das Relais abgeschaltet hat.



Solch eine Idee hab ich im anderen Forum auch schon gepostet. Allerdings kamen dort Bedenken seitens der VDE, allerdings ohne Begründung.
Meinst du mit Erde den PE oder auf Null? Bringt das Signal aufm PE nicht den FI-Schutzschalter durcheinander? Bei Null sähe ich da kein Problem. Hatte nur bisher nicht die Zeit / Lust das Experiment mal in Angriff zu nehmen.
Das Flackern im Wohnzimmer stört mehr wie die "kostenlose" Flurbeleuchtung.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Florian1903 (26 Januar 2011)

*Vermutung...*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich stelle jetzt mal ne Vermutung auf, dass es sich bei den 70 Volt und den gleichartigen Phänomenen um eine "Leerlaufspannung" handelt.
Ich nehme an:
- Die Kreise werden über Transistoren geschaltet, also keine Relais.
- Die Last der LEDs recht gering ist und die LEDs Elektronik verbaut haben.

Ich denke, dass die Transistoren eine gewisse Leckspannung haben solange an denen keine größere Last dran hängt (Leerlauf), sonst wäre das Problem ja wahrscheinlich auch bei den übrigen Leuchten. Das wäre zu testen, in dem an diesen Kreis eine größere Last angeklemmt wird. Wenn Spannung weg: s.o.; wenn Spannung immer noch...  und mal beim Beckhoff-Service fragen was das sein könnte.

Ups, eben habe ich bei Dir gelesen: "...obwohl das zugehörige Relais..." bist Du Dir sicher, dass das über ein Relais/Schütz geschaltet wird? Und wenn ja, auch wirklich die Phase und nicht der Neutralleiter?
Ich lass obige Vermutung trotzdem mal stehen...

Grüße, Florian


----------



## ohm200x (26 Januar 2011)

*zur Entwirrung*

Hi Florian und alle anderen,

habe im vorletzten Post ein großes Achtung! vergessen.
Ich habe ein zweites Problem oder Phänomen in diesem Thema mit aufgenommen weil ich mir vorstellen könnte das es beim eigentlichen Problem eine Rolle spielen könnte.

Problem 1 (Thema dieses Threads):
Zwei Leuchten im Haus mit Halogen Hochvolt Lampen werden ohne Trafo an Beckhoff Dimmerklemmen KL2751 betrieben und flackern zeitweise kurz. Weitere drei Leuchten (Teils Halogen, teils gewöhnliche Glühlampen) ebenfalls an KL2751 zeigen dieses Verhalten nicht.

Problem 2:
Zwei verschiedene LED-Leuchten zeigen im ausgeschalteten Zustand (Nach)leuchterscheinungen die wohl auf Induktion von Nachbarleitungen beruhen. Diese Leuchten sind per Relais mechanisch von der Spannung getrennt.

Zu deinen Fragen / Hinweisen:
Wie bereits geschrieben dürfte es bei den Dimmerklemmen kein Unterlastproblem sein. 80 bzw 100 Watt sollten bei einem 300 Watt Dimmer als Last OK sein. Weiterhin tritt das Problem bei den anderen Leuchten (teils nur 40 Watt) nicht auf.

Ja bei den geschalteten LEDs bin ich mir sicher das die Phase geschaltet wird und nicht der Neutralleiter. Nebenbei sollte das (technisch) doch egal sein, wo ich den Stromkreis auftrenne.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Commander_Titte (26 Januar 2011)

ohm200x schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mit Erde den PE oder auf Null? Bringt das Signal aufm PE nicht  den FI-Schutzschalter durcheinander? Bei Null sähe ich da kein Problem



Ausprobieren ob PE oder Neutralleiter. 



			
				ohm200x schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir nach dem Tausch jedoch aufgefallen ist: Eine Rote LED an der Klemme hat kurzzeitig aufgeflackert


Sollte die automatische Lasterkennung sein. Siehe hier



			
				ohm200x schrieb:
			
		

> Problem 1 (Thema dieses Threads):
> Zwei Leuchten im Haus mit Halogen Hochvolt Lampen werden ohne Trafo an  Beckhoff Dimmerklemmen KL2751 betrieben und flackern zeitweise kurz.  Weitere drei Leuchten (Teils Halogen, teils gewöhnliche Glühlampen)  ebenfalls an KL2751 zeigen dieses Verhalten nicht.


Hab mal in der Doku von der Dimmerklemme nachgeguckt. InfoSys Dimmerklemme:

Eventuell Störung durch Rundsteuerimpulse? (evtl. Mehrtarifzähler)
Leitungslänge zum Aktor zu lang?
...

Vieleicht auch noch mal versuchen nur mit einer Phase die Dimmerklemmen einzuspeisen. Und noch mal nachgucken ob alle Drähte an den Komponenten angeschlossen sind bzw. keinen Wackelkontakt haben, um vorsichtig gesagt eine "Nullpunktverschiebung" auszuschließen.


----------



## ohm200x (1 Februar 2011)

Moin,



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Ausprobieren ob PE oder Neutralleiter.
> 
> Sollte die automatische Lasterkennung sein. Siehe hier



Richtig, das dürfte das "flackern der LED" gewesen sein.
Hab das bei späteren arbeiten auch nicht mehr bzw. nur beim Einschalten, also bei der Lasterkennung gesehen.



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Hab mal in der Doku von der Dimmerklemme nachgeguckt. InfoSys Dimmerklemme:
> 
> Eventuell Störung durch Rundsteuerimpulse? (evtl. Mehrtarifzähler)
> Leitungslänge zum Aktor zu lang?




Hm mal wieder zu lange her das ich die Doku der Klemme angeschaut habe.
Leitungslänge schließe ich mal bei knapp 30 Meter aus. Die Doku spricht von maximal 100 Meter.
Rundsteuerimpulse könnten sein. Durch die Wärmepumpe hab ich ein TSG (TarifSchaltGerät) im Zählerschrank hängen. Gehen die Impulse jedoch nicht in jedes Haus per Stromnetz?



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch noch mal versuchen nur mit einer Phase die Dimmerklemmen einzuspeisen. Und noch mal nachgucken ob alle Drähte an den Komponenten angeschlossen sind bzw. keinen Wackelkontakt haben, um vorsichtig gesagt eine "Nullpunktverschiebung" auszuschließen.



Angeklemmt habe ich alles nach Plan. Auch der nachträglich angelegte Nulleiter zur Klemme brachte keine Veränderung. Keine Wackelkontakte.
Was meinst du mit "nur mit einer Phase die Dimmerklemmen einspeisen"?

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2011)

die Spannung 70V und das "glimmen" der LED´s kann ohne weiteres auf die Pralellführung der Leitung zurückzuführen sein, allerdings ist das keine "Induktion" sondern Kapazitive Kopplung (Die Leitungen sind ja "Flächige" Teile, die auch entsprechende Kondensatoren bilden, bei 50Hz wird da schon einiges an Kapazität aufgebaut und entsprechende Ströme für kleine Leistungen treibt (LED, Hochohmige Multimeter, . . .) entsprechende Ströme.
Das Flimmern der Phasenanschittsteurungen mit höheren Lasten ist aber darauf nicht schlüssig zurückzufhühren. 
Vielleicht testest du mal mit einer Programmunabhängigen Vorgabe (zb50%, die Wirklich am ende des Zyklus aus der SPS kommt) die Ausgabe.
Dabei 100% ausschließen dass irgendwas im Programm da Fehler reinschießt. 
(Ich kenn leider deine Steuerung nicht, aber bei Big S, würd ich am Zyklusende den entsprechenden Ausgabewert Rausschreiben, damit ist ausgeschlossen dass vorher Mist produziert wird)

Gruß Winnman


----------



## ohm200x (1 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> die Spannung 70V und das "glimmen" der LED´s kann ohne weiteres auf die Pralellführung der Leitung zurückzuführen sein,



Fällt dann sowas im produktiven Umfeld bei Leistungen im KW-Bereich schlicht nicht auf ?



winnman schrieb:


> allerdings ist das keine "Induktion" sondern Kapazitive Kopplung ...



OK, wieder was gelernt.



winnman schrieb:


> Vielleicht testest du mal mit einer Programmunabhängigen Vorgabe (zb50%, die Wirklich am ende des Zyklus aus der SPS kommt) die Ausgabe.
> Dabei 100% ausschließen dass irgendwas im Programm da Fehler reinschießt.


Das Programm ist ein simpler Baustein aus der OSCAT-Lib und danach eine Skalierung für die Klemme.
Werde aber mal versuchen eine fixen Wert zu schreiben oder den Wert schlicht in der Steuerung forcen.



winnman schrieb:


> (Ich kenn leider deine Steuerung nicht, aber bei Big S, würd ich am Zyklusende den entsprechenden Ausgabewert Rausschreiben, damit ist ausgeschlossen dass vorher Mist produziert wird)
> Gruß Winnman



Ist vom kleineren B(eckhoff).
Wenn der Wert nur einmal im ganzen Programm geschrieben wird (und das wird er) sollte ein überbügeln an der Stelle ausreichen.

Danke mal für die Hinweise

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2011)

im KW Bereich ist ein kleiner Kapazitiver Strom relativ egal (ausser er tritt an einer Steuerleitung auf  )

Das mit der Bekoff kann ich leider nciht nachvollziehen, da soll aber einer der Bekoff Spzialisten ev noch sicherstellen dass da sicher kein "schrott" (Sorry ohmx200) aus der Steuerung ausgegeben wird. Fällt mir gerade ein: hast du einen herkömmlichen Dimmer irgendwo rumliegen= falls ja, bau den mal testweise ein, falls dann auch noch Flimmern auftritt, kommt das 100% aus dem Netz und deinen ev noch Verbauten Kompnenten, falls nicht mehr Flimmern, dann wirs schwirig, Programm oder Klemmen???


----------

